

Jacob Kaplan-Moss: Real World Django - rogercosseboom
http://jacobian.org/speaking/2009/real-world-django/

======
jacobian
Credit where credit is due: half of this tutorial is by James Bennett
(<http://b-list.org/>).

~~~
tvon
Great work.

Is there any audio/video available from the PyCon presentation?

~~~
tvon
FWIW, not paying attention to the date I didn't realize PyCon was in-progress.
If memory serves, videos usually don't end up online till after PyCon has
completed, though I could be wrong.

~~~
jacobian
Exactly - the conference is being taped, but videos won't go up online until
after things wind down.

~~~
scorpion032
I came across some of the uploaded videos on blip.tv

~~~
markup
URL?

~~~
scorpion032
<http://pycon.blip.tv/>

------
ashot
It seems django would benefit by brining some of this "in-house", either
officially or through blessed third-party tools in the same way that rails
does.

If deployment and testing is something that everyone has to do in a very
similar way should it not be a problem that is solved by the framework the
same way that sessions are?

~~~
jacobian
The thing is that actually very little of this is unique to Django. The types
of tools you need to deploy dynamic-language-based web applications don't
differ depending what the "P" in LAMP stands for.

~~~
ashot
That maybe true (Capistrano which you reference was pulled out of 37 signals)
but I think my general criticism still stands (+ standardization in and of
itself has benefits in that it helps people help each other).

The rails community from the beginning has had a more holitstic view of the
problem it is solving.

The third tab on the rails site is about deployment. There are three
performance monitoring companies and 6 different rails specific hosts.

Other examples: db schema evolution (migrations) and rake tasks. There is also
a litany of useful maintance tools you can find on github.

This is not just in reference to code either, its everything else too,
including documentation.

I like django, I prefer django, but in this one critical area, the last mile,
rails does better. And its frustrating because its not a hard problem.

------
vincentpants
amazing. I'd love to see the lecture that this accompanied.

------
erlanger
This document is covered with "FAIL" stamps, but they didn't even mention
HAProxy as a load balancer! Anyway, I think that slide 135 is what most people
do, maybe adding a DB cluster.

